# Mirror Linorg

## thnogueira

Olá a todos.

Conheci o Gentoo nesta semana depois de uma longa busca por imaginaveis e inimagináveis distribuições que saíssem do padrão redhat, mas que permitisse um sistema mais atualizado do que Debian. Parece-me que vou amarrar meu burro por aqui mesmo...

Mas, enfim, não foi para isto que abri este tópico. Na verdade o que senti de maior problema foi na hora de baixar os pacotes. Mesmo estando na USP, tenho baixado pacotes a 15kb/s, taxa esta digna de dois modems. (já andei me informando de como trocar o mirror, ainda vou fazer alguns testes). De qualquer forma, enviei hoje uma mensagem ao pessoal do linorg.usp.br mostrando resumidamente o diferencial desta distribuição e a carência de um mirror decente no Brasil. Vamos ver o que eles acham da idéia.

Acho que o maior empecilho que eles veriam seria na relação num-bytes/num-downloads. Alguém tem uma idéia do quanto é utilizado o Gentoo no Brasil e se esta taxa tem crescido bastante? Acho que se for essa a resposta deles poderíamos pressionar um pouco, mostrando que têm um público para isto.

Prometo mante-los informados.

Abraços,

Thiago.

----------

## AngusYoung

Olha ... eu, pessoalmente, não tenho idéia do tamanho da comunidade Gentoo aqui no Brasil, mas o que posso afirmar é que o Gentoo tem um potencial de crescimento muito grande. Os brasileiros costumam participar pouco aqui no forum, mas ultimamente eu estou tendo contato constante com novos usuários do Gentoo. 

Quanto ao tráfego que um mirror do Gentoo poderia gerar eu não tenho idéia.

De qualquer maneira, a idéia de um mirror local é *muito* bem vinda   :Very Happy: 

----------

## thnogueira

Vamos esperar a resposta...

A propósito, qual o mirror que você tem utilizado atualmente?

----------

## AngusYoung

Eu tenho utilizado apenas esses 2: 

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/ http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"
```

Com o mirror da oregonstate + prozilla eu normalmente consigo manter taxas de download entre 50k/s e 60k/s.

----------

## thnogueira

Recebi a resposta do pessoal da Linorg. Segue abaixo:

-------------------

Caro Thiago,

Ficamos gratos em saber que o Linorg tem cumprido sua função na

distribuição de Software Livre para a Comunidade Brasileira.

Estamos aguardando um upgrade para este ano ainda, pois no momento,

estamos operando com 100% do filesystem ocupado.

Eu não conhecia o Gentoo, mas acredito que será possível colocá-lo no

Linorg após o upgrade. Como o processo de compra aqui na USP é um pouco

demorado, eu não posso te dar uma previsão de data. Mas fique atento.

Quando o upgrade sair poderemos conversar de novo.

Até mais.

-------------------------------------------------

Bom, me parece que temos esperenca   :Smile: 

Vou enviar para ele outra mensagem alertando para a quantidade de espaco em disco disponivel, pois me parece que o normal deles eh disponibilizar apenas os ISOS (com excessao da Debian). Me parece que este valor gira em torno de 11Gb atualmente (alguem confirma?). De resto eh esperar e ver o que acontece...

Prometo continuar a mante-los informados.

----------

## PT_LAmb

Aqui está o espaço ocupado pelo mirror:

```
pt_lamb@mestserv01 gentoo $ du -shc *

19G     distfiles

2.3G    experimental

15G     releases

153M    snapshots

36G     total

pt_lamb@mestserv01 gentoo $
```

O Gentoo é um pouquinho comilão quando se trata de espaço de disco exigido aos mirrors. No entanto existe sempre a hipótese de apenas disponibilizar os distfiles, que são todos os ficheiros necessários para o portage trabalhar (sem contar com o sync, claro).

Boa sorte com a diplomacia,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## NatuNobilis

Estudo na UFRJ, mas não uso Gentoo lá. Uso Conectiva ou Mandrake (meus companheiros de laboratório são *muito* n00bs para aderir ao Gentoo).

Mas vou propor a criação de um mirror ao pessoal que administra a rede na unversidade.

Será que o pessoal do CIPSGA não teria também algum espaço pra isso? Vou ver se mando um e-mail pra eles também.

Ah, e thnogueira, você poderia postar a mensagem que enviou pro linorg.usp.br? É que o pessoal de lá parece ter gostado dos argumentos que você usou, e eu não tenho certeza dos argumentos que eu posso usar. Isso facilitaria minha vida.

Abraços a todos,

NatuNobilis

----------

## thnogueira

Com um atraso ENORME (6 meses) queria avisar aos que ainda não sabem que o mirror do linorg está  funcionando.

ftp://ftp.linorg.usp.br/gentoo/

Divirtam-se.

----------

## gmichels

Adicionado ao gentoo_mirrors  :Very Happy: 

edit: belo mirror, 125k/sec de taxa aqui

----------

## Operador Nabla

Vale lembrar que também há o mirror primário da UNICAMP ( ftp://ftp.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/ ). Eu configurei a minha variável GENTOO_MIRRORS para tentar primeiro o mirror da USP (Linorg)e, se não encontrar o(s) arquivo(s) lá, tentar o mirror da UNICAMP (LAS) em seguida. Também configurei a minha variável SYNC para rsync://rsync.samerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage (assim, o emerge sync também é feito pelo mirror da UNICAMP).

----------

## To

 *gmichels wrote:*   

> Adicionado ao gentoo_mirrors 
> 
> edit: belo mirror, 125k/sec de taxa aqui

 

Realmente não é nada mau  :Wink: 

Tó

----------

## thnogueira

Ainda em relação ao projeto Linorg, peço a todos que postem neste tópico a ocorrência de qualquer problema para que eu possa informar os admnistradores.

Obrigado.

----------

## Guzymuzy

Acho que o mirror do linorg não está mais funcionando:

Connecting to ftp.linorg.usp.br[143.107.253.196]:21... failed: Connection refused.

Gustavo Motta

----------

## Matheus Villela

 *Guzymuzy wrote:*   

> Acho que o mirror do linorg não está mais funcionando:
> 
> Connecting to ftp.linorg.usp.br[143.107.253.196]:21... failed: Connection refused.

 

O FTP deve estar fora do ar temporariamente pois o http tá funfando  :Wink: 

http://www.linorg.usp.br/gentoo/

----------

## klap

Oba ^^

mirror em sampa rox  :Very Happy: 

o//

----------

## gmichels

humm nao sabia do http...

tava sentindo falta do mirror da linorg  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nafre

o mirror ta funcionando blz aqui.

a velocidade esta bastante estavel.

----------

